# Overrun



## Ricko (Jan 15, 2007)

Has APS been overrun with young kids??
Please be serious with answers i wanna see what people think.


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 15, 2007)

Don't look at me. It was this way when I joined. 

IsK


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes, without a doubt.


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm only 15, i think there are a few 11-12-13-14 year old on here who cant really spell.

cheers


----------



## cris (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah I reckon we should get rid of all the kids so they cant learn about reptiles that would be great.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 15, 2007)

Did i say that?? obviously thats what i said if thats what you think. Maybe if half of them listened then they would learn alot more, i was asking a simple question


----------



## Rossagon (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't believe that there is anything wrong with young kids joining up, but I do have issues with alot of the social skills they are presenting in what I would like to assume is a mature forum for talking and learning about reptiles. Just my opinion.

Cheers Rossco.


----------



## nook171 (Jan 15, 2007)

yeah but alot of the young kids are beginers and want to learn things about snakes ect but rather than looking it up on the net they would rather get advice from people who have had personal experence with the subject they are talking about


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm 17 years old, does that mean I'm a young one?


----------



## kelly (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as chris-cool haha, young or not?


----------



## cris (Jan 15, 2007)

Ricko said:


> Did i say that?? obviously thats what i said if thats what you think. Maybe if half of them listened then they would learn alot more, i was asking a simple question



Nah you didnt say that, but it would be where the thread is heading.
I think it would be a good idea for ppl to put their ages in their profiles, but other than that i think its great there are so many young ppl here.


----------



## GreenWillow (Jan 15, 2007)

I like them. I want them here. I admire their passion and their chutz pah and their persistance. I wish they would make more effort to be coherent, but hopefully by hanging out on a forum with a heap of different people they will learn some of the social skills and the English skills that they perhaps lack. 

They will become better at discussing things, at listening as well as speaking, at accepting differences of opinion, at respecting others. This is socialisation at work. We have a great opportunity to be a positive influence on them. In the "olden days" they would be socialised at church, community gatherings and in multi-generational families. Today different age groups are so seperated how can we ever expect young people to learn good social practice if we don't let them be around, and don't demonstrate it ourselves?


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 15, 2007)

There have been a few adults on here that are much younger than their physical age.

IsK


----------



## happy_life (Jan 15, 2007)

I dont have a problem with the kids, they are either learning, or board just like us. It's the arguing thats bugs me. Back in June this sight was great and around about september it started to go down hill. Not that i'm complaining. 
If you don't like the chit chat don't read it. There are other sites that don't allow chit chat. 
I think it's better to have the kids on here, then out on the streets.

Just my opinion
dynea


----------



## Gregory (Jan 15, 2007)

You're just a kid yourself Ricky.
;-)


----------



## inthegrass (Jan 15, 2007)

yes it has!!. but having said that, they all have to start somewhere.(school would be a good start).if you don't ask you don't learn. better use of the search button would not go astray.
the problem with some of them is they think they know everything and they get all turdy when someone has a go at them. i say loose the chip on your shoulders pull up your pants, get over it and on with it.
cheers.


----------



## maverick gsd (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey guys . I've just joined and am in my 40's. I've learnt heaps from some of these kids as I have only been Herping about a year. I work for dept Ed nsw and if kids are into reptiles I say "all the power to them". Those who spend time on this site at least aren't out spending money on drugs etc but reptiles. As a parent I know which I would prefer! I spend heaps of time talking to my students about reptiles and if I can stir an interest that keeps them off the streets than I will try my hardest? So please let the kids stay!!!


----------



## kelly (Jan 15, 2007)

I still want to know what you mean by "kids"


----------



## Parko (Jan 15, 2007)

Ofcourse Aps is lately being dominated by kids, but if you ignore children they go away eventually lol, just ''kid''ing lol kid ding hehe jeez i crack myself up.. we all ofcourse understand that there are also a tonne of great youngsters here aswell. Actually i was a real prick of a kid, actually i'm a real prick of an adult... hmm can we say prick here as in prickles on a prickley pear? 
I like the way the green willow put it in perspective by saying we can influence them and then we can teach them to be just like us lol actually she didn't say that but it'd be funny if we did.


----------



## Clairebear (Jan 15, 2007)

I can only hope my students are as interested in animals as the kids on here... as a teacher it's good to know that school aged teens are interested in caring about things rather than ripping them up (we've had quite a few juvie issues up here lately so i'm glad to see so many who are passionate about something productive and educational).


----------



## slim6y (Jan 15, 2007)

wow - another teacher - secondary???


----------



## Ricko (Jan 15, 2007)

Not having a go at intent or anything but this site used to have alot more reptile related threads than chit chat. I know i dont have to read the chit chat. I help every young kid that i possibly can in regards to reptiles and hope to help many more in the future as this is one of the best hobbies known to man, but i think alot of the kids that jump out and say things like "Oh its opmv your snake is gonna die cause mine did" is not gonna help it all, they need to slow down and learn alot more about reptiles first and slowly build themselves up with knowledge and the like. I wish there were still a few of the older members still hanging around along the lines of browns, tremain bigguy, so people with the knowledge like them can help some of the younger kids. Kids may be the future of the hobby i understand that but i just think they need to listen more.


----------



## Meechee (Jan 15, 2007)

Here Here Ricko, Kids are great to have around (just ask me, I have 5 of them) but unfortunately they have a tendancy to think that they are always right, and OFTEN jump to conclusions!


----------



## hodges (Jan 15, 2007)

what do you mean by kids ?
7-12 or what ?
cheers
brad


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 15, 2007)

does being 20 mean im still a kid


----------



## hodges (Jan 15, 2007)

well there are KIDS and then theres teenagers 15-18 
cheers
brad


----------



## Meechee (Jan 15, 2007)

can someone call me a kid too??? PPLLEEAASSEE!!!


----------



## gaara (Jan 15, 2007)

To be honest, I could care less what's thought about me on this forum. I'm here to learn, and to have fun. If my idea of fun is different to yours, go tell someone who cares, because I don't 

I'm 21 years young and I have peter pan syndrome.


----------



## hodges (Jan 15, 2007)

what about Oompa Loompas ? are they under the kids section ?


----------



## Parko (Jan 15, 2007)

how about the dirtbag kid that advertises non existent gtp's for $1000, exotics and hybrid trash as pure diamonds? A few years ago older members on this site would have torn them apart now a member like that can ask to be deleted and still be here the next day.... what kinda serious herp site hangs onto that kinda vermin?


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Jan 15, 2007)

well im 15 & a half, does that mean im a kid?
Yet nearly everyone that has found out my age is shocked and thought i was alot older!
I seriously think its great that there are kids younger than me on here keen & eager about learning about reps.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 15, 2007)

gaara...grow up. 21! U shouldn't even know what a herp is!

Anyway - i polled my vote


----------



## Australis (Jan 15, 2007)

Parko said:


> how about the dirtbag kid that advertises non existent gtp's for $1000, exotics and hybrid trash as pure diamonds? A few years ago older members on this site would have torn them apart now a member like that can ask to be deleted and still be here the next day.... what kinda serious herp site hangs onto that kinda vermin?




Perfect Point


----------



## kelly (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't think being an idiot is a matter of age?
Unfortunately, they're everywhere.


----------



## GreenWillow (Jan 15, 2007)

Be nice. He had a few slip-ups. He is learning. Lets help him, not just condemn him.


----------



## hodges (Jan 15, 2007)

who had a few slip ups gw ?
cheers
brad


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 15, 2007)

I beleive the member being referred to is Python BLue?


----------



## nook171 (Jan 15, 2007)

if you didnt let kids onto reptile sites like aps then the hobby may die down as that action to keep younger kids off reptile forums


----------



## hodges (Jan 15, 2007)

nook171 said:


> if you didnt let kids onto reptile sites like aps then the hobby may die down as that action to keep younger kids off reptile forums



thats very true nick 
cheers
brad


----------



## wicked reptiles (Jan 16, 2007)

I still dont understand what age you have to reach before you leave behind child hood?


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 16, 2007)

depends when u loose your hood....???


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm 30 going on 12


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 16, 2007)

I guess that I grew up rather fast, I had to with the situation that my life was in when I was a child, at 13 I ran the house hold and did everything, since my mother was extremly sick. I like to think that I am mature for my age


----------



## Greebo (Jan 16, 2007)

I wish that there had been a resource like APS when I was 15. This site is a great way to nurture our hobby and I would rather try to help the kids out than turn them away.
Perhaps I am a little more patient with the younger members as I am a father of 2 teenage daughters who are doing their best to put me in an early grave.
I have noticed that most of the younger herpers have gravitated to this site. I have been told by a couple of them that they get 'shouted down' on other sites and that APS is more kid friendly. I don't know if this is true or not as I do not have time to visit the other herp forums. (Note- I'm not putting down any other site, there are some great sites out there)


----------



## hodges (Jan 16, 2007)

yes it is a great site greebo 
i say the younger the better 
cheers
brad


----------



## MaDDoG (Jan 16, 2007)

Im 18, almost 19, im a beginner, Id rather ask people who have had experience because I dont want to go through a bad stage when i do get my snake.

If the younger kids join up, Good for them for wanting to own a herp! Thats a big step for them even if they havnt done this sort of thing before (much like me)


----------



## hodges (Jan 16, 2007)

yes matt 
but also in saying that some kids have had alot of experience and some people will look at there age and think he or she is a bit young and doesnt look like they no what there doing 
(and rule them of )
cheers
brad


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Jan 16, 2007)

ah stop asking what a kid is.

in this context its about maturity not physical age, the reference is to young people who wont shutup about pointless things. im 17 and dont consider myself anywhere near adult but im not worried if im a kid or not because i put a serious input in where i feel necessary and take it lightly if its just chit chat.

the site is overun with fools, not just kids.... as is most of the world


----------



## Greebo (Jan 16, 2007)

If you are under 18, you are a kid. 
Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## hodges (Jan 16, 2007)

i get to go for my L's this year (gunna be very hard) Woot woot

cheers
brad


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Jan 16, 2007)

kid < 12, teenage = 13 - 19, adult (legally) = 18+, adult (mentally) = early/mid twenties +

enjoy ALL of life and everything it has to offer
being a kid has the benefit of being carefree, realising this only opens up your mind to the wonders of life


p.s. brad, L's are dead easy


----------



## hodges (Jan 16, 2007)

p.s not with the new laws :S and plus my b day is in dec :S


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Jan 16, 2007)

oh haha  tough luck mate

it happened to me with motorcycle and now its happenin to you with car lol


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 16, 2007)

I got my P's 6 weeks ago yesterday lol
I actually got my P's at 12.30pm and my car at 4pm. I paid for my car with my own money aswell, plus I had $1500 left over.. How many 17 year olds can do that?


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Jan 16, 2007)

uhh, depends how much your car cost haha 

if it was 100 bux then probly quite a few 

and damn u and ur gettin P's before 18 lol

wat u end up gettin? haha, is this too off topic...? :S


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 16, 2007)

I voted YES , but i don't think its really a bad thing , although some of them do post some serious crap on here ....you know who you are  , 
most will grow up and settle in here pretty well ,i have seen a few really bad kids settle in here well ...
But to be honest if they are here learning from this site thats a good thing , rather that than just buying reptiles with out any knowledge ...


----------



## kelly (Jan 16, 2007)

> I got my P's 6 weeks ago yesterday lol
> I actually got my P's at 12.30pm and my car at 4pm. I paid for my car with my own money aswell, plus I had $1500 left over.. How many 17 year olds can do that?


Probably alot nowdays considering alot of people leave school early!
I'm putting off doing my practical test to get my logbook, I hate driving.


----------



## Matty01 (Jan 16, 2007)

nook171 said:


> yeah but alot of the young kids are beginers and want to learn things about snakes ect but rather than looking it up on the net they would rather get advice from people who have had personal experence with the subject they are talking about


 
yes and then critcise the advice and information they are given by experienced herpers when they dont agree with it.
i think anyone under 18 should go to hodges website.
cheers Matt


----------



## hodges (Jan 16, 2007)

matt no need for slender,
why say that


----------



## junglist* (Jan 16, 2007)

nook171 said:


> yeah but alot of the young kids are beginers and want to learn things about snakes ect but rather than looking it up on the net they would rather get advice from people who have had personal experence with the subject they are talking about



But this is one of the problems, because they get aggressive or abusive or just plain annoying if no-one spoon feeds them every single step of the way. This forum is an invaluable tool, but it should not be the only reference tool. They should be buying or at the very least reading important books on the topics they are after, so that their knowledge is increasing and they can become useful resources here too. 

Otherwise we will end up with a scenario whereby advice and information will become so convoluted through multiple repetition, that the advice may no longer be accurate or useful.

In addition to that, most f us here are amateurs, and generally, published literature, especially scientific literature is much more useful than personal experience and guesswork


----------



## kelly (Jan 16, 2007)

Don't be ridiculous Matt.
There are plenty of mature people under 18, who are just as capable as having a conversation as you are, so why kick us out?


----------



## Dragoness (Jan 16, 2007)

I have no problems with kids, I may be older, but Im here to learn, I assume thats what they are doing here as well. I wish they would learn to spell though! plus you cant tell me it takes a shorter amount of time to type in sms talk then to type the actual words... They are my only complaints 

Cheers


----------



## ben1200 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi all interesting topic im 26 and a high school teacher i have introduced a number of my students to reptiles some of which i recommended this board, i do realise some young do the wrong thing but this board is all about the promotion of reptiles and valueable information not always gained from books but others experiences, im still an infant in keeping and frequent this board daily. so i guess it would be up to the mods to control stupid behaviour which is not only targeted by the young ones.
my 2 cents 
cheers ben


----------



## cyclamen (Jan 16, 2007)

i think this site is great. 
i think young kids coming here to learn about reptiles is also great, however i am seeing more and more of the younger generation who have sick reptiles and cant afford to take them to the vets, thats about the only thing that bothers me. 
alot of young ones who have sick snakes or beardies behaving strangly, and they have no money and there mother or father wont give them money to help the animal. thats the only problem i can see. not the fact that kids want to learn.  i have a 6 yr old daughter who knows all her different vens species and pythons and she is learning through me everyday as i learn on here, so i think its great the young generation can learn through this site as well.


----------



## zulu (Jan 16, 2007)

*Overun*

Its all the oldies that rackked off and left us little kids to overun the place,makes this kid feel like a rodent,i want my mummy!


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 16, 2007)

For all the complaints about a lack of reptile related material on this site, there is actually a lot more here than on any of the other Australian forums, often there will be more on APS than on all of the others combined. Sure, there is a lot more garbage too, but that doesn't make the good oil less valuable. If chit chat violently offends you, I suppose you'd want to avoid this site, otherwise it's a great place to read about what's going on and have a chat with some (at least partially!) like-minded folks.

I have a case of Peter Pan syndrome, the kids don't freak me out, I'm still more with them than against them 

I want cookies!


----------



## bredli84 (Jan 16, 2007)

overrun? no.
there are a lot of kids, but a lot of the people younger than me also know more than me, so they shouldn't necessarily be ignored.
there are also plenty of mature aged people here, some of whom are idiots (just like the real world). the trick is to listen to the good advice and ignore the bad.
personally i dont mind a little of the chit chat either, there are some great senses of humour on here.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jan 16, 2007)

more kids the better, they are the future.


----------



## Tristis (Jan 16, 2007)

mabye fillter the amount of non reptile stuff


----------



## dymback (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah there are alot of us younger people but with out us the hobby would die off with you older people 
and as the years go on we will become older and then we can post the same question as you 
lol


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jan 16, 2007)

I was made to research this hobby a lot before my mum would allow me to get a reptile, and this site has given me so much quality information i don't know where I would be with out it. It's really hard to find good books that are relevant to Australian Species, and yes I have care of reptiles in captivity by John Weigel. I have also made great contacts and friends from some of the people that I have met on here.


----------



## scam7278 (Jan 16, 2007)

i think 25 and under should be classed as kids LOL


----------



## lostbloke (Jan 16, 2007)

to many kiddies on now as i havent been a member for long but have been reading posts for a while now and i have seen same silly post by kids


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 16, 2007)

The site has always had kids come & go.
I don't know whats worse, the kids with their silly questions, or the old fogeys that do nothing but complain all the time. I am yet to spend 1 day on here where there isn't atleast 1 thread that whinges about something, whether its a pet shop, APS, the mods, venomoids, Ray Hoser or the amount of newbies & children to the site.

BTW I have a new post for the "what grinds my gears thread".
Members that create silly polls with trivial meanings...


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 16, 2007)

Everyone who loves irony raise your right hand! :lol:


----------



## hodges (Jan 16, 2007)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> The site has always had kids come & go.
> I don't know whats worse, the kids with their silly questions, or the old fogeys that do nothing but complain all the time. I am yet to spend 1 day on here where there isn't atleast 1 thread that whinges about something, whether its a pet shop, APS, the mods, venomoids, Ray Hoser or the amoutn of newbies & children to the site.
> 
> BTW I have a new post for the "what grinds my gears thread" members that create trivial polls



well said


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh and I really should have added pet link to the whinging list lmao


----------



## brentf (Jan 16, 2007)

happy_life said:


> I dont have a problem with the kids, they are either learning, or board just like us. It's the arguing thats bugs me. Back in June this sight was great and around about september it started to go down hill. Not that i'm complaining.
> If you don't like the chit chat don't read it. There are other sites that don't allow chit chat.
> I think it's better to have the kids on here, then out on the streets.
> 
> ...



Id have to agree with you better they taking an intrest in nature than out on the streets or killing wildlife.We have to rember how we lernt as kids through watching or listening to our elders then doing the oppisite lol. but also learning by making mistakes.


----------



## cyclamen (Jan 16, 2007)

hobbo1972 said:


> i think 25 and under should be classed as kids LOL



25 and under????????????????///
i am 25, i have been married for over 4 yrs and have a 6 year old daughter. do u think i would really classify as a kid???

i dont think so !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jakee (Jan 16, 2007)

Matty01 said:


> yes and then critcise the advice and information they are given by experienced herpers when they dont agree with it.
> i think anyone under 18 should go to hodges website.
> cheers Matt



So your saying this site is for more experienced and older people and not a place for young people to learn about herps ???
Im 13 and ive learned alot here. seriously this is the best herp site for young people to come on and learn about herps.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 16, 2007)

LOL I am 24 and have 3 kids and one on the way and many many many many (too many?) herps lol!

I'm a kid with kids?  I can deal with that!


----------



## cyclamen (Jan 16, 2007)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> LOL I am 24 and have 3 kids and one on the way and many many many many (too many?) herps lol!
> 
> I'm a kid with kids?  I can deal with that!



i agree with ya teni....were kids raising kids apparantly. lol


----------



## GreenWillow (Jan 16, 2007)

The final layers of our cognitive development, our rational decision making capabilities, are not fully developed until about the age of 25. Perhaps it is all those between 18 and 25 who keep voting Howard back in again!


----------



## Rennie (Jan 16, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> The final layers of our cognitive development, our rational decision making capabilities, are not fully developed until about the age of 25. Perhaps it is all those between 18 and 25 who keep voting Howard back in again!



I'm 24 and it sure wasn't me! I'll even take Pauline back if we can get rid of him finally :lol:


----------



## GreenWillow (Jan 16, 2007)

Rennie said:


> I'm 24 and it sure wasn't me! I'll even take Pauline back if we can get rid of him finally :lol:


 
HAHAHA!!! Bob Brown was at the Woodford Festival and apparently was more popular, had more groupies and received more applause than any of the musical acts!


----------



## Sammccarthy (Jan 17, 2007)

half of the people on here are probably under18 and you wouldny know.


----------



## nook171 (Jan 17, 2007)

i show my age in my public profile and i reakon every one else should aswell


----------



## Sammccarthy (Jan 17, 2007)

hey im only 16 and i have 16 snakes and 30 lizards, do you just expect us to make all the mistakes then 10 years later and dead 30 reptiless later then we can come on here and whinge about the youngens is that the way it works,

sam.


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Jan 17, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> The final layers of our cognitive development, our rational decision making capabilities, are not fully developed until about the age of 25. Perhaps it is all those between 18 and 25 who keep voting Howard back in again!



haha, THANKYOU! 

physically a pre teen can be capable of havin kids in some cases (and there are plenty of 15/16 year olds gettin into trouble in this issue), you guys really think that would make them an adult just because they have kids?!


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 17, 2007)

No but being a good parent indicates being an adult and i beleive myself to be a good parent.


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Jan 17, 2007)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> No but being a good parent indicates being an adult and i beleive myself to be a good parent.



i disagree with that.

and adult is just a stage of physical and mental growth and seein as mental is really just physical growth in your head...... i dont believe its so simple. there are kids who have to be the 'man of the house' from a very young age due to circumstance, they are still not adults regardless of their responsibility and maturity in tackling it


----------



## ALLANA (Jan 17, 2007)

TOMatoPASTE said:


> i disagree with that.
> 
> and adult is just a stage of physical and mental growth and seein as mental is really just physical growth in your head...... i dont believe its so simple. there are kids who have to be the 'man of the house' from a very young age due to circumstance, they are still not adults regardless of their responsibility and maturity in tackling it


 
Well I'm 22 have 2 children which my first I had at 17. I brought my own house at 18 and now own more than a lot of 60 year olds do. I run my own business and do a number of other things on the side, when I was 17 you would have thought I was 30lol. I have been very grown up since a young age and I belive that some people may be young but have the mentality of a adult and visa versa. There are 15 year olds out there more grown up than some 40 year olds and I would consider them more of a adult. Really your question is what is a adult, so pretty much you put a age on it and it's classed as old and respectable :| (not true). Law says were a adult at 18 (yeah some of us are lol). I think the real issue here (and I'm only going off what older members have told me and what I've seen) is not the age but what all these threads end up about. I've found it dosn't matter what you start a thread about (something for sale, question, answer) you get some idiot that's got to come in and get completely out of line just to start a fight or argument (that's the problem). There's to much ( in my opinion's in here) keep them in the chit chat and leave them out of the questions and aswers (if u don't know don't post).


----------



## Danda_Reptilia (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree with happy life......would we rather kids on forums learning about the reptiles they see or want to keep from the so called experst......or doing drugs, alcohol or getting pregnant?????....they may ask what seems like ridiculous questions but didn't we all....as afr as reptiles are concerned, my opinion is 'NO QUESTION IS A STUPID QUESTION'


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jan 17, 2007)

I have learned more on this site than any herp book I own.APS is a great site for beginners to learn about herps and It is how I started out learning.


----------



## Hsut77 (Jan 17, 2007)

I have only been a member of APS for 3 mths now. I find there are a lot of kids but my only problem is when some of the younger ones don't review their posts and you can't make out what they are trying to say.


----------



## Kyro (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm all for kids learning about herps but I can also understand why some of the older members are getting a bit frustrated. I have definately noticed an increasing trend of younger members giving out incorrect advice & creating silly threads & I personally think alot of it comes down to post counts.When I first joined this forum I have to admit that I didn't want to be an egg I wanted to be an adult but I quickly realized that it really doesn't matter because you can pick the more experienced herpers by the way they confidently word themselves in their posts. So my advice to all the younger members is don't take this thread too personally, but do keep in mind that post counts are not going to win you popularity & neither is giving out lots of incorrect advice so unless your certain you are giving out the correct advice then just watch & learn & your time to help others will come in the future
For the record I wish I was a kid but i'm just a 32 year old mum of 5(almost 6)


----------



## Jakee (Jan 17, 2007)

But you got to remember everyone makes mistakes on this site young and old.


----------



## Kyro (Jan 17, 2007)

Absolutely agree Repz & i'm probably guilty of that myself but the more mistakes that can be prevented the better!


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 17, 2007)

Repz said:


> But you got to remember everyone makes mistakes on this site young and old.



That's fine. But don't you think it's better for someone to make an effort to improve rather than just not giving a damn?

I am sure that if people took the effort to try then other people would be more tolerant of the situation.

IsK


----------



## Jakee (Jan 17, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> That's fine. But don't you think it's better for someone to make an effort to improve rather than just not giving a damn?
> 
> I am sure that if people took the effort to try then other people would be more tolerant of the situation.
> 
> IsK




Yes i agree, but some people may have been told wrong about situations off other herpers.
JMO


----------



## zard (Jan 17, 2007)

i have been keeping for years now and came here to learn more from those with many years experience. I dont come often anymore because i need to wade thro the bs to get to the facts 
i dont want to get into the argument of age but for me it is also an issue of youngsters or beginners giving advice to other beginners that often has been wrong.
in the right hand information corner of our posts maybe admin would consider adding a section saying how long you have been keeping herps, then when advice is given we can easily see if the advice given is from someone wiht experience or someone just sprouting their own spin.


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 17, 2007)

zard said:


> i have been keeping for years now and came here to learn more from those with many years experience. I dont come often anymore because i need to wade thro the bs to get to the facts
> i dont want to get into the argument of age but for me it is also an issue of youngsters or beginners giving advice to other beginners that often has been wrong.
> in the right hand information corner of our posts maybe admin would consider adding a section saying how long you have been keeping herps, then when advice is given we can easily see if the advice given is from someone wiht experience or someone just sprouting their own spin.



Not a bad idea. But I am sure this too could be artificially inflated.

IsK


----------



## tan (Jan 17, 2007)

This site is great for anyone learning but you need to be careful who you take advice from, sometimes the advice giver on the other end of the computer may be a youngin with no real experience. I feel for the kids this is a great, healthy and safe site and encourage them to participate, however, the advice giving should be left to the more experienced herpers. Maybe it should be compulsary to show our ages on our sigs, but I guess people could lie about that too, and age doesn't necessarily mean maturity....


----------



## hodges (Jan 17, 2007)

zard said:


> i have been keeping for years now and came here to learn more from those with many years experience. I dont come often anymore because i need to wade thro the bs to get to the facts
> i dont want to get into the argument of age but for me it is also an issue of youngsters or beginners giving advice to other beginners that often has been wrong.
> in the right hand information corner of our posts maybe admin would consider adding a section saying how long you have been keeping herps, then when advice is given we can easily see if the advice given is from someone wiht experience or someone just sprouting their own spin.



i think its a great idea 
but what happens if people lie ?
cheers
brad


----------



## cris (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah i think it would be a good idea to have ppls ages and time keeping reptiles displayed on their posts.
Ppl could lie about it, but most ppl wouldnt bother because there is nothing to gain from it.


----------



## hodges (Jan 17, 2007)

yea it should be done 
i have been keeping reptiles for 5 years (only lizards)
cheers
rbad


----------



## Mystery (Jan 17, 2007)

great idea cris.


----------



## Rocket (Jan 17, 2007)

im 14 but i think i know a fair bit.


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jan 17, 2007)

That sounds like a good idea


----------



## Lucas (Jan 17, 2007)

cris said:


> Yeah i think it would be a good idea to have ppls ages and time keeping reptiles displayed on their posts.
> Ppl could lie about it, but most ppl wouldnt bother because there is nothing to gain from it.





But you've got all other aspects coming in here. I've been keeping and working breeders for a bit over 12 months but I've been involved with reptiles for about 15 years. 

What species are people keeping etc.

If someone has contact with only one species, Stimmies for example and they have been keeping for 5 years but another member keeps a various range of pythons, monitors, geks etc but they have been keeping for 2 years, who wouyld you say has the most experience?

The Stimmie keeper may know Stimmies inside-out but know jack about anything else.

Then there is the issue of people regurgatating 'knowledge' directly out of books claiming it as their own. 

Books are great but they can only give so much info. Nothing beats hands-on gained knowledge and knowledge passed buy other more experienced keepers.


I'm not really too sure where I'm going with this. I think the heat has gotten to me:lol:


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Jan 18, 2007)

allana1313 said:


> Well I'm 22 have 2 children which my first I had at 17. I brought my own house at 18 and now own more than a lot of 60 year olds do. I run my own business and do a number of other things on the side, when I was 17 you would have thought I was 30lol. I have been very grown up since a young age and I belive that some people may be young but have the mentality of a adult and visa versa. There are 15 year olds out there more grown up than some 40 year olds and I would consider them more of a adult. Really your question is what is a adult, so pretty much you put a age on it and it's classed as old and respectable :| (not true). Law says were a adult at 18 (yeah some of us are lol). I think the real issue here (and I'm only going off what older members have told me and what I've seen) is not the age but what all these threads end up about. I've found it dosn't matter what you start a thread about (something for sale, question, answer) you get some idiot that's got to come in and get completely out of line just to start a fight or argument (that's the problem). There's to much ( in my opinion's in here) keep them in the chit chat and leave them out of the questions and aswers (if u don't know don't post).



i still consider you not fully an adult, and it has nothing to do with how mature you are. to me adult is a simple definition of physical growth.
all the people who manage to go out into the world and deal with things responsibly at a young age are mature, but not adults.
judging by your story, you were either immature to have a kid at 17, or mature to handle it the way you did, or both, but either way you were still not an adult. i dont know why or how you decided to have a kid so i wont make any further judgment. i will agree that you were obviously driven and mature to work and buy a house and set your life up as your describe though.
bottom line is, judge individuals on maturity but judge adult/child/adolesent by physical and chronological measures! 

my 2 cents


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 22, 2007)

So have we come to the consense that the youngins are ok and good for the welfare of the site?


----------

